# oh my!!!eye of round done corned beef/pastrami style



## rocco641 (Dec 24, 2009)

Due to brisket prices being insane here. I set out for a different alternative. I started out with a 3lb eye of round roast. Then Cured it for 10 days with TQ and pickling spices, smoked till 137. All I have to say is WOW! Dont be afraid of the eye of round. It did not dry out abit.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks amazing!   What was the recipe?  If ya don't mind?


----------



## rocco641 (Dec 24, 2009)

I used a Table spoon TQ per pound. I cheated on the pickling spice,I just bought Tones brand pre mixed pickling spice. After the 10 day cure,I soaked the roast for 2 hours in cold water to draw some of the salt out. Then I smoked at 230 over apple and hickory till 137. I also did not foil after the smoke,I just put the roast on a cooling rack.


----------



## rocco641 (Dec 24, 2009)

I was going to foil but my temp was rising FAST! and it would of been well done if I foiled. If I was to foil I would probably do it at 120-125,but I really dont think there is a need to with this.


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been looking for a good deal last month for eye of the round to try this....Thanks for showing this....On my to do list for sure...


----------



## rocco641 (Dec 25, 2009)

I used a half a bottle of the tones pickling spice. next time I will probably only use 1/4. because it seems just to be a hair strong on the clovey taste. Other then that it is perfect!


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job on that round.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 25, 2009)

Brother, that looks like a mighty fine 'stramied eye!

Good cure all the way, and beautiful coloring!

Nice one!

Eric


----------



## rocco641 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

Man that does sound really good.You did a heckof a job with it too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job there Rocco, I've done a few different cuts of beef for corned beef due the crazy price of brisket here also, but have yet to do a round. After seeing your q-view I guess I'll be trying it next.


----------



## bush hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you  rince or soakin water prie to smoking it

Thanks Jams


----------



## fire it up (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice smoke!
Love the idea of using an eye of round, I'm definitely going to try this with my chipotle pastrami recipe


----------



## jak757 (Jan 24, 2010)

What a great idea!  I like the nice round slices you get from an E.O.R.  I'm going to give this a try sometime!


----------

